# New Member



## ShezandAndy (Feb 26, 2022)

Hi,
Just about to get a motorhome and trying to understand more about wild camping in the UK. Also hoping to benefit from all your experience.
ShezandAndy


----------



## jeanette (Feb 26, 2022)

Hi and welcome


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 26, 2022)

Welcome aboard Shez and Andy


----------



## REC (Feb 27, 2022)

Hi, welcome to the forum!


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 27, 2022)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Makzine (Feb 27, 2022)

Hello and welcome from Kent


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 27, 2022)

Hi from Norn Iron.


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 27, 2022)

Ask..
You'll be welcome.
All the information is on here.


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 28, 2022)

Hi and welcome along to the group


----------



## r4dent (Feb 28, 2022)

Get out while you can!

They are all mad in this group except me.

Even I sometimes have off days.

Oh, welcome aboard.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 28, 2022)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 28, 2022)

Hi and welcome


----------



## MatJ83 (Mar 3, 2022)

New here myself. We only have a T5, but desperate to enjoy it. Already had enough of staying on proper campsites - but very nervous about 'wild camping'. Based near Manchester - so would love any suggestions of places to start. I've got the WEBSITE BLOCKED BY ADMIN app, and search for sites. Will also be becoming a full member on here - as the map looked fantastic!
Got to ask - what do people do re the toilet situation, if they don't have an onboard one? We're contemplating buying a Thetford - but when the beds down, there's no room for it. We already have a toilet tent (came with the van), but obviously that can't be used when Wilding. Things like that are adding to the anxiety of just getting out there and enjoying .
This is our van 'Dave'.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Mar 27, 2022)

Hi, and welcome from Torbay, Devon...


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 29, 2022)

Hi & welcome aboard....


----------



## REC (Mar 29, 2022)

MatJ83 said:


> New here myself. We only have a T5, but desperate to enjoy it. Already had enough of staying on proper campsites - but very nervous about 'wild camping'. Based near Manchester - so would love any suggestions of places to start. I've got the WEBSITE BLOCKED BY ADMIN app, and search for sites. Will also be becoming a full member on here - as the map looked fantastic!
> Got to ask - what do people do re the toilet situation, if they don't have an onboard one? We're contemplating buying a Thetford - but when the beds down, there's no room for it. We already have a toilet tent (came with the van), but obviously that can't be used when Wilding. Things like that are adding to the anxiety of just getting out there and enjoying .
> This is our van 'Dave'.


Welcome to both! 
If you join as full member, you get the POI app which is brilliant for finding places to park up. 
@MatJ83  there are loads of threads on toilets....probably too many! You can get small portables, there is (debatable) "bag and bin" option, compost loo, or public loos at strategic times.


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 29, 2022)

Hi and welcome from Yorkshire


----------



## Alli B (Mar 29, 2022)

Hi welcome, go for it adventures galore to be had. Wild is wonderful!


----------



## Hurstie (Mar 29, 2022)

MatJ83 said:


> New here myself. We only have a T5, but desperate to enjoy it. Already had enough of staying on proper campsites - but very nervous about 'wild camping'. Based near Manchester - so would love any suggestions of places to start. I've got the WEBSITE BLOCKED BY ADMIN app, and search for sites. Will also be becoming a full member on here - as the map looked fantastic!
> Got to ask - what do people do re the toilet situation, if they don't have an onboard one? We're contemplating buying a Thetford - but when the beds down, there's no room for it. We already have a toilet tent (came with the van), but obviously that can't be used when Wilding. Things like that are adding to the anxiety of just getting out there and enjoying .
> This is our van 'Dave'.


Hi guys. I’ve got a portaloo - bucket with a seat!! There’s just room with the bed down in my T5 SWB. And when not in use it sits on the drivers seat if the beds down. Not ideal but works.


----------

